# Fox News Channel to Take HD Leap beginning May 1, 2008



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

_"Fox News Channel will become the latest cable network to launch an HD service when it begins broadcasting in the 720-line progressive HD format Thursday [May 1, 2008].

Fox News HD, which will be a simulcast of Fox News' standard-definition service, will initially be carried by Time Warner Cable in "select regions," Fox News vice president of affiliate sales Tim Carry said."_

Will we see this on D* on May 1st?

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6555936.html?industryid=47168


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Whoo hoo!! 'Bout time!! 

From that article it doesn't sound like we'll get it on May 1st, but hopefully it will come soon. 

I found this rather ironic: "Fox News HD will also provide the HD pool feed for coverage of the Democratic National Convention in Denver this summer."


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Indiana627 said:


> Will we see this on D* on May 1st?


Good question. If Rupert was still running things at DirecTV, I'd say definitely we would.

I would assume we would see it soon, but the link made no mention of DirecTV in the rollout plan (which may or may not mean anything at all).

If nothing else, I'd expect it for sure when D11 goes live.


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

One would hope we will see it on May 1st, but there is no mention in the article of D* carrying the HD feed on launch. Perhaps the following Wednesday, May 7th we see it? Otherwise it's a wait until D11 is turned on.


----------



## Araxen (Dec 18, 2005)

Not till D11 is operational I bet which is a shame.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Moved to TV Show Talk so all can enjoy. (Prior to this it was a DIRECTV discussion)


----------



## Mocco71 (Jan 13, 2007)

The last time this came up I was told by someone that there wasn't enough room to add anymore channels... not a one, until D11 is up. That's a shame because Foxnews is the most watched cable news network and we won't get it because other channels beat them in the race of getting an HD channel available. Heck, half of the channels that are "HD" carry very little HD content and are just stretch-o-vision broadcasts. I bet Foxnews will be full HD and look superb.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I guess E* subs are in for a long wait.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Hopefully Time Warner here will add it shortly, Fox Business News HD looks like it will be added shortly, . Be nice if both came at the same time.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I removed all of the news channels from my favorites list until the elections are over....


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

I'd gladly give up such "HD" fare as MTV, VH-1, CMT and Fuel in exchange for Fox News in HD. Directv should do that just to teach those channels and any other fakers on the horizon a lesson. Just adding "HD" to your channel name doesn't make you HD!!!

BTW, anybody notice that the PQ on Fox News has been noticeably better lately, with richer colors? Obviously the HD cameras are already in place.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Fox News Sunday was in stunning HD this last Sunday. It looked great. I'd seen it in ED on Super Bowl Sunday, 16:9 but otherwise SD. I'd never seen it in HD before last Sunday. Maybe it's been that way for a few weeks.

I wondered at the time if something was up.


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Whoo hoo!! 'Bout time!!


Agreed!


----------



## bruinfever (Jul 19, 2007)

I would GLADLY give up Nick HD or DISNEY HD or one of the 300 FSN HD channels for Fox News in HD. I just cant' believe that DirecTV would not allocate space on D10 for a major channel channel going in HD such as this one.


----------



## 506PIR (Sep 22, 2006)

TBS get to steppin' Make room for Fox News HD


----------



## daniellee (Jun 15, 2006)

Once I can get Fox New and PBS in HD (yes, I know it’s a contradiction in viewpoints) I will be in HD nirvana.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Here's a bit of news... well, as newsworthy as Swanni gets:

http://www.tvpredictions.com/dfox043008.htm


----------



## bluegras (Jan 31, 2008)

got off the phone with a CSR from directv and she told me that directv will be adding fox news channel HD to your lineups tommorow.i told her about the article on Swanni website at tvpredications.com.

Thanks 

Allen


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

bluegras said:


> got off the phone with a CSR from directv and she told me that directv will be adding fox news channel HD to your lineups tommorow.i told her about the article on Swanni website at tvpredications.com.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Allen


And here's your grain of salt. :sure:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm glad this topic was moved to the TV Talk forum -- otherwise, I may not have
known that Fox News was going HD tomorrow (5/1). I'll be watching for it to show
up here on Comcast.

Thanks, Mr. Shadow!


----------



## dbsdave (May 1, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> And here's your grain of salt. :sure:


especially since directv has only added national hd channels on wednesday for quite some time


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

tcusta00 said:


> And here's your grain of salt. :sure:


Grain? I'd say a whole shaker.


----------



## bruinfever (Jul 19, 2007)

I hear there's going to be a "Graphic Wing" on the page like the Business Channel? How wonderful! I was hoping for more junk on the page instead of having a true widescreen shot of the news. I cant stand those graphics, its "Fake" HD and its garbage


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Nick said:


> I'm glad this topic was moved to the TV Talk forum -- otherwise, I may not have
> known that Fox News was going HD tomorrow (5/1). I'll be watching for it to show
> up here on Comcast.
> 
> Thanks, Mr. Shadow!


Ditto. I guess some people don't realize there are other TV providers out there other then the almighty DirecTV. Yeah I know it's hard to believe...


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm glad it got moved here, too. Not to take away any of your argument, Indy, but I too would have missed it had it not been posted here. Lots of other folk are interested in FoxNewsHD and not all of them are with D*. Since Fox is carried by most, if not all, other carriers, I would have thought you'd be pleased with the move. It's not as though any "secrets" have been revealed.

At any rate, we appreciate you starting the thread.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Guys, the moderators decided to move this thread here as we feel it better serves the whole community here. Let us not devolve this thread into a thread questioning the moderation in public. Save those questions for PMs to moderators.

Let's talk about the channel, when it launches, how it looks, etc. We can even speculate when it will appear on various systems like DIRECTV and Dish.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> Guys, the moderators decided to move this thread here as we feel it better serves the whole community here. Let us not devolve this thread into a thread questioning the moderation in public. Save those questions for PMs to moderators.
> 
> Let's talk about the channel, when it launches, how it looks, etc. We can even speculate when it will appear on various systems like DIRECTV and Dish.
> 
> ...


I agree. It serves a greater good having it here. As for discussing the look or speculating on channel availability ... I fear we E* subs are in for a long wait before we can do any of that.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

This explains one of the great mysteries of life. OK, one of the great mysteries of the last few weeks. Fox News has developed sync problems recently. Not often, and not bad, but definitely there. I was confused. Sync problems on a SD signal? Especially one that's been going forever? What is wrong here? I bet internally they've been running HD for a couple of weeks, only sending a downgraded SD version out to everyone. And as we all know, HD broadcasts can have sync problems.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I hope it's true that D* is going to take it tomorrow. I've been waiting for FNC-HD. I need now BBC-America and TravelChannel, and History International. Then it's all HD for me!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Capmeister said:


> I hope it's true that D* is going to take it tomorrow. I've been waiting for FNC-HD. I need now BBC-America and TravelChannel, and History International. Then it's all HD for me!


Good point, I wasn't even keeping track but there a only a few non-HD channels left that I watch with any regularity. 

If I were still with Comcast if would be a very different picture. Literally!


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

And then there is this thread. 
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=127396


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I was disappointed to not see Fox News HD added at the normal 6AM time this morning (although I do know the true normal time is Wednesdays at 6AM). Still I was hopeful. I guess the next Wednesday is only 6 more days away. We'll see what happens then.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Tom Robertson said:


> Guys, the moderators decided to move this thread here as we feel it better serves the whole community here. Let us not devolve this thread into a thread questioning the moderation in public. Save those questions for PMs to moderators.
> 
> Let's talk about the channel, when it launches, how it looks, etc. We can even speculate when it will appear on various systems like DIRECTV and Dish.
> 
> ...


Sorry for my public disagreement but it wasn't really directed at any one person. I was just caught off guard by moving the thread.


----------



## Richard L Bray (Aug 19, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> I was disappointed to not see Fox News HD added at the normal 6AM time this morning (although I do know the true normal time is Wednesdays at 6AM). Still I was hopeful. I guess the next Wednesday is only 6 more days away. We'll see what happens then.


E-mailed D* this morning and asked about FNC HD. Received the following a couple hours later:

"Thanks for writing and for giving us the opportunity to assist you. While we don't have plans to add Fox News Channel in HD at this time, we're working to bring you even more HD channels in the near future. Stay tuned to directv.com/hd to keep up with the latest HD news."


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> Here's a bit of news... well, as newsworthy as Swanni gets:
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/dfox043008.htm


Yeah, check out the end of his article... "DIRECTV last year made several pre-launch announcements for new HD channels." I bet he's talking about MSG HD and FSN NY HD being in their Sept. 2007 ads and all of the CSRs saying they were live, but didn't actually happen until 5 Dec 2007 (which many of us considered Festivus).


----------



## dyker (Feb 27, 2008)

n3ntj said:


> Yeah, check out the end of his article... "DIRECTV last year made several pre-launch announcements for new HD channels." I bet he's talking about MSG HD and FSN NY HD being in their Sept. 2007 ads and all of the CSRs saying they were live, but didn't actually happen until 5 Dec 2007 (which many of us considered Festivus).


So, nothing further on Fox News in HD? Was hoping to have something for the summer & conventions.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Probably not until August, when D11 is tentatively supposed to go live.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Hmmm...what is this "D11" of which you speak? 

I don't think my cableco has one of those. :shrug:


----------



## bruinfever (Jul 19, 2007)

I have a good feeling by the time the conventions are around we'll be seeing Fox News HD on DirecTv....


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

Why do all these Fox News in HD threads end on April 30th!?!?!

Oops, sorry, that was page 1


----------



## mikeharden (Nov 15, 2006)

Any news on the Latest for Fox News in HD?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Talk about dragging a thread back from the dead...

Is there anyone who believes that if there was ANY news about FOX News HD that it wouldn't be in BANNER HEADLINES on Page 1? :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

i did notice that some people during some "upcoming hurricane" coverage yesterday looked quite thin and tall on my SD projected screen.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Are you sure that wasn't due to Gustav, Richard? Perhaps he was blowing people's bodies in all directions.


----------



## tsrail (Dec 18, 2006)

bruinfever said:


> I have a good feeling by the time the conventions are around we'll be seeing Fox News HD on DirecTv....


Or not. 

I made a promise (to myself) not to watch CNN ever again, and it's tough watching these conventions in SD on Fox.


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

tsrail said:


> Or not.
> 
> I made a promise (to myself) not to watch CNN ever again, and it's tough watching these conventions in SD on Fox.


I agree! I have been turning to NBC or CNN for the speeches and than back to Fox for the commentary.I actually left it on CNN last night after Governor Palin's speech to listen to their opinions.


----------



## jfeheley (Oct 4, 2007)

I am really looking forward to Fox News HD. Once that happens I can wait very patiently for everything else.


----------



## RedChef (Jan 18, 2007)

I am anxiously awaiting Foxnews in HD, and I would have thought that it would have happened by now, so I emailed Direct TV to see when I could expect this to happen ... here is their response:

Subject
---------------------------------------------------------------
Foxnews HD


Discussion Thread
---------------------------------------------------------------
Response (Harvi B. - xxxxxxx) - 09/04/2008 10:43 AM	
Dear Mr. Pearce, 

Thanks for writing. While we don't have plans to add FOX News in HD at this time, we're working to bring you even more HD channels in the near future. Stay tuned to directv.com/hd to keep up with the latest HD news.

Sincerely,

Harvi B.
Employee ID xxxxxxx
DIRECTV Customer Service


Customer (Don Pearce) - 09/04/2008 07:44 AM	
When will Foxnews be presented in HD? With the presidential voting season approaching, I want HD news content, and CNN is not who I want to watch. I know Comcast is carrying Foxnews in HD ... it is time that Direct TV steps up!


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

I was watching a video clip on the Fox news website for Fox and Friends and it was obviously shot in HD, so it makes me wonder are they actually doing HD but its just not available or just not available on Dish?

http://www.foxnews.com/video2/video...alPlaylistId=&sRevUrl=http://www.foxnews.com/


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

ebaltz said:


> I was watching a video clip on the Fox news website for Fox and Friends and it was obviously shot in HD, so it makes me wonder are they actually doing HD but its just not available or just not available on Dish?
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/video2/video...alPlaylistId=&sRevUrl=http://www.foxnews.com/


Yes, it's already available on some cable ops - that's what this thread is about. :grin:


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

RedChef said:


> Thanks for writing. While we don't have plans to add FOX News in HD at this time, we're working to bring you even more HD channels in the near future. Stay tuned to directv.com/hd to keep up with the latest HD news.


That is just the basic plastic response from D*. I've written a few times and only get the exact same response.


----------



## RedChef (Jan 18, 2007)

I just received a call from Jill from the Office of the President of Direct TV. She confirmed the email response I received from Harvi B. that Direct TV has NO plans to switch FOX News to HD.

This is very disappointed to hear. She told me that FOX news was not that popular of a broadcast, and certainly CNN and MSNBC had higher viewership that warranted moving to HD.

It sounds like pressure needs to be applied to D*TV to voice the desire for FOX News in HD.

I am not sure if this number is valid, but here is her number from my caller ID: ***-***-****.

I sent the email to [email protected] and [email protected] along with every email available on foxnews.com

For those interested here is a text list:
[email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected]


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

RedChef said:


> I just received a call from Jill from the Office of the President of Direct TV. She confirmed the email response I received from Harvi B. that Direct TV has NO plans to switch FOX News to HD.
> 
> This is very disappointed to hear. She told me that FOX news was not that popular of a broadcast, and certainly CNN and MSNBC had higher viewership that warranted moving to HD.
> 
> ...


She's just parroting the same policy that the other CSRs have - do you think they would have a different public message than another department at the same company?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

She's also very wrong about FOX's viewership numbers. They're higher than MSNBC and CNN, and during certain time slots, FNC's numbers are higher than both MSNBC and CNN's _*combined.*_


----------



## RedChef (Jan 18, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> She's just parroting the same policy that the other CSRs have - do you think they would have a different public message than another department at the same company?


She is apparently not another CSR ... she claimed to be from the office of the CEO.

Quite honestly, I thought that ALL channels would be on some list to convert to HD.

Am I foolishly thinking that at some point in the near future SD will be gone and we will be discussing when the channels will convert to 1080P???


----------



## RedChef (Jan 18, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> She's also very wrong about FOX's viewership numbers. They're higher than MSNBC and CNN, and during certain time slots, FNC's numbers are higher than both MSNBC and CNN's _*combined.*_


Gotta love these numbers for September 3, 2008 (My math shows FNC> CNN+MSNBC).

P2+ Total Day
FNC - 2,272,000 viewers
CNN - 1,395,000 viewers
MSNBC - 745,000 viewers
CNBC - 176,000 viewers
HLN - 401,000 viewers

Source:
http://tvbythenumbers.com/2008/09/04/cable-news-ratings-for-wednesday-september-3/4936

Why again is CNN and MSNBC in HD and FOX News not??? Oh, I guess that gives CNN and MSNBC some ratings help. Does this classify as a liberal bias???


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Especially during Palin's speech:

TV VIEWERS FOR PALIN, 10 PM ET

FOXNEWS 9,038,000
NBC 7,720,000
CNN 6,114,000
ABC 5,050,000
CBS 4,630,000
MSNBC 3,277,000

Fox beats other cable networks 2-1 for almost every show on a regular basis.



RedChef said:


> Gotta love these numbers for September 3, 2008 (My math shows FNC> CNN+MSNBC).
> 
> P2+ Total Day
> FNC - 2,272,000 viewers
> ...


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Wait. There's NO plans to add FNC-HD? I don't buy that.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

RedChef said:


> She is apparently not another CSR ... she claimed to be from the office of the CEO.


The office of the president/CEO is a group of specially trained customer service reps that deal with customers that haven't gotten any satisfaction from the primary CSR ranks. They're customer service specialists, the big guns that come out when the first and second liners can't get the job done. They have a fancy title. That doesn't mean they have inside information that they're allowed to release to the public that the rest of the CSR corps doesn't have.

I bet if you called them a week ago and asked if Tivo was ever coming back they would have said no. You think they provide information that could effect a stock price to a customer-facing CSR?

Better yet, here's your litmus test - call and ask if they're ever going to add <pick your HD channel> or call and ask if they're ever going to implement soft-padding of recordings. I bet the answer will be no and no. :sure:


----------



## RedChef (Jan 18, 2007)

Capmeister said:


> Wait. There's NO plans to add FNC-HD? I don't buy that.


That is hard for me to buy as well ... here is their latest response:

"I know that HD programming is important to you and we're committed to offering the best possible HD experience to you. We would love to provide all of your channels in HD but satellite capacity doesn't allow us to do that yet including Fox News Channel. "

Sincerely,

Allan M. - (redacted)
DIRECTV Customer Service

Now they claim they have no capacity left. Did they just put a new bird up? Is the bird they put up in June at max capacity?

I don't buy they have no plans to add Fox News HD ... it doesn't make sense!


----------



## bjamin82 (Sep 4, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> The office of the president/CEO is a group of specially trained customer service reps that deal with customers that haven't gotten any satisfaction from the primary CSR ranks. They're customer service specialists, the big guns that come out when the first and second liners can't get the job done. They have a fancy title. That doesn't mean they have inside information that they're allowed to release to the public that the rest of the CSR corps doesn't have.
> 
> I bet if you called them a week ago and asked if Tivo was ever coming back they would have said no. You think they provide information that could effect a stock price to a customer-facing CSR?
> 
> Better yet, here's your litmus test - call and ask if they're ever going to add <pick your HD channel> or call and ask if they're ever going to implement soft-padding of recordings. I bet the answer will be no and no. :sure:


There was also a time when CSR's said there where no plans for OnDemand... D* has to tell customers there is no plans... if they say anything else, and fall short, it makes customers angry.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

RedChef said:


> Gotta love these numbers for September 3, 2008 (My math shows FNC> CNN+MSNBC).
> 
> P2+ Total Day
> FNC - 2,272,000 viewers
> ...


When was MSNBC added in HD?


----------



## RedChef (Jan 18, 2007)

zimm7778 said:


> When was MSNBC added in HD?


In looking at the programming on directtv.com ... it is not. My bad!. I assumed that Jill (D*TV CSR) knew what she was talking about ... I don't watch it.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

They'll eventually go to all HD on all available HD channels, as it will be the standard.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

RedChef said:


> In looking at the programming on directtv.com ... it is not. My bad!. I assumed that Jill (D*TV CSR) knew what she was talking about ... I don't watch it.


Maybe she really doesn't work for the president of the company.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

RedChef said:


> Gotta love these numbers for September 3, 2008 (My math shows FNC> CNN+MSNBC).
> 
> P2+ Total Day
> FNC - 2,272,000 viewers
> ...


OK, this is NOT political, but taking the measure of Fox News at the height of the Republican National Convention seems a little obvious doesn't it?

To prove my point lets look at the same numbers on the last night of the Demoncratic national Convention from the same source:

The 10-11pm hour featured monster ratings for all the cable newsers. CNN topped out at 8.056 million viewers winning the hour and besting its broadcast competition.
P2+ Total Day
FNC - 1,359,000 viewers
CNN - 1,503,000 viewers
MSNBC - 849,000 viewers
CNBC - 204,000 viewers
HLN - 312,000 viewers

I have no political axe to grind.. I am a rational anarchist and could care less about either party, but this shows how facts can be twisted to support an argument.

How Fox stands up against any other news operation is unknown to me. I haven't done any VALID research and I am sure that any polling organization can make any network SHINE if they massage the numbers enough.

I am not a fan of any individual news organization, I flip around and absorb from them all and never watch anything that isn't just news. I am capable of forming my own conclusions and don't need any talking heads assistance.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> I am capable of forming my own conclusions and don't need any talking heads assistance.


Unfortunately there is no pure "news" operation that doesn't politicize the hell out of every tidbit they "report," no matter the political leaning. :nono2:

I wish there was a news op that was truly apolitical. That'll be the day.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

LarryFlowers said:


> I am a rational anarchist...


That term itself is an oxymoron.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> That term itself is an oxymoron.


I am rational and I am an anarchist...

the name given to a principle of theory of life and conduct under which society is conceived without government - harmony in such a society being obtained, not by submission to law, or by obedience to any authority, but by free agreements concluded between various groups, territorial and professional, freely constituted for the sake of production and consumption, as also for the satisfaction of the infinite variety of the needs and aspirations of a civilized being, In a society developed on these lines, the voluntary associations which already now begin to cover all fields of human activity would take a still greater extension so as to substitute themselves for the state of its functions... *Peter Kropotkin

*or as defined by a dictionary*... *absence of government

I would argue that is the defacto situation in the United States


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> I am rational and I am an anarchist


You weren't in St. Paul last week were you? Oops, no, those were irrational anarchists.


----------



## RedChef (Jan 18, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> OK, this is NOT political, but taking the measure of Fox News at the height of the Republican National Convention seems a little obvious doesn't it?
> 
> To prove my point lets look at the same numbers on the last night of the Demoncratic national Convention from the same source:
> 
> ...


I am not trying to make the case the FOX News is for everyone. Jill at Direct TV told me that nobody watches FOX news at it was not a priority to convert it to HD. My whole point is that FOX news has serious viewership and should be delivered in HD along with MSNBC.

I agree, the numbers ARE biased since Republicans tend to watch FOX over the other channels .... BUT, these numbers are real and FOX news IS watched by millions of people every night.

In fact, FOX news is consistently the TOP rated cable news outlet. Sure there are primetime bursts that other cable channels top FNC, and the RNC numbers are very skewed ... but during the DNC ... CNN was the top rated.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Richard King said:


> You weren't in St. Paul last week were you? Oops, no, those were irrational anarchists.


The only thing that political conventions are good for has never been taken advantage of... simply padlock all the doors from the outside... this would have the effect of locking up half the crooks... :lol:


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> Unfortunately there is no pure "news" operation that doesn't politicize the hell out of every tidbit they "report," no matter the political leaning. :nono2:
> 
> I wish there was a news op that was truly apolitical. That'll be the day.


Well, there IS CSPAN! They're as impartial as possible.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

politics aside....if fox news can be added to the 
DirecTv HD line up & they refuse that is a crock...
guess i will have to email my voice on the matter...

ok i just sent a request to directv & fox news via email...

.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> ...She told me that FOX news was not that popular of a broadcast...


 :thats: !rolling :rolling: :lol: :thats:

That woman was either ill-informed, stupid or flat-out lying to you. Fox News is
THE highest-rated news channel on cable. DishNetwork, and even Comcast
carry Fox News in HD.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Well, there IS CSPAN! They're as impartial as possible.


That's not news; it's either live or a summary of Congressional proceedings. Yes, that's impartial, but it's very limited in the news that it reports.

That, and it's boring as S*@#. :lol:


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I think it's time to swamp FOX with emails asking why FNC isn't being carried by DirecTV.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

jdspencer said:


> I think it's time to swamp FOX with emails asking why FNC isn't being carried by DirecTV.


Fox News Channel *is* being carried by DIRECTV.


----------



## Balestrom (Jan 12, 2007)

jdspencer said:


> I think it's time to swamp FOX with emails asking why FNC isn't being carried by DirecTV.


I agree and I certainly will.

:righton:


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

After seeing all of Bill O'Reilly's wrinkles in 1080i you may want them to go back to SD.


----------



## rlgold88 (Aug 30, 2006)

frederic1943 said:


> After seeing all of Bill O'Reilly's wrinkles in 1080i you may want them to go back to SD.


Maybe but Magan will offset that come on D* get it in HD


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Forget O'Reilly. I'll take Megan Kelly (or whatever her name is) and the other FOX babes in HD any day! 

Hubba hubba!


----------



## RedChef (Jan 18, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Fox News Channel *is* being carried by DIRECTV.


But not in HD ... that is what all the hoopla has turned too!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

RedChef said:


> But not in HD ... that is what all the hoopla has turned too!


Yes, but read carefully the quote I quoted and note my wink.


----------



## 3rdof5 (Sep 8, 2008)

LarryFlowers said:


> I am rational and I am an anarchist...
> 
> the name given to a principle of theory of life and conduct under which society is conceived without government - harmony in such a society being obtained, not by submission to law, or by obedience to any authority, but by free agreements concluded between various groups, territorial and professional, freely constituted for the sake of production and consumption, as also for the satisfaction of the infinite variety of the needs and aspirations of a civilized being, In a society developed on these lines, the voluntary associations which already now begin to cover all fields of human activity would take a still greater extension so as to substitute themselves for the state of its functions... *Peter Kropotkin
> 
> ...


Being a "rational anarchist" is certainly an oxymoron. You cannot be rational and be and adherant to a transitory state. Anarchy is merely the vacuum that exists between governments. Secondly, part of what you describe would more appropiatly define a "Confederacy". But mostly what you are describing is an "Utopia". Utopia is a word that comes from two greek words that literally mean "no place".


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

3rdof5 said:


> Being a "rational anarchist" is certainly an oxymoron. You cannot be rational and be and adherant to a transitory state. Anarchy is merely the vacuum that exists between governments. Secondly, part of what you describe would more appropiatly define a "Confederacy". But mostly what you are describing is an "Utopia". Utopia is a word that comes from two greek words that literally mean "no place".


It is only a transitory state if you assume that their must in fact, be government...


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

If there were no government what would happen to the guy who broke into my car a few months ago and is not going through the court system (part of the government)?


----------



## 3rdof5 (Sep 8, 2008)

LarryFlowers said:


> It is only a transitory state if you assume that their must in fact, be government...


I am not assuming that there must be government. I am simply acknowledging that in the absence of authority, "someone" will take charge. When I say "government", I do not just mean government as we know it. Government can mean any ruling body. Whether that ruling body is a group of elected officials or just some guy(s) with bigger guns than anyone else is irrelevent.


----------



## cashjunkie (Sep 20, 2008)

3rdof5 said:


> I am not assuming that there must be government. I am simply acknowledging that in the absence of authority, "someone" will take charge. When I say "government", I do not just mean government as we know it. Government can mean any ruling body. Whether that ruling body is a group of elected officials or just some guy(s) with bigger guns than anyone else is irrelevent.


holy crap batman...what idiocy....you think it is irrelevant whether the ruling body
is elected officials or a guy with the biggest guns....this is just one of the "thought
dead ends" arrived at via moral equivalence thinking(so-called thinking)..yikes...
i guess the next time a few guys rob a bank with guns...they can be defined as
a little temporary "government" just exercising their authority in the absence of any other
"government" (that would be the bank guard they just shot dead). lets everyone just make up 
our own definitions so the world (as we judge it) will be perfectly logical and rational and the
words we speak will mean anything we want them to mean.

hey...anybody want to form a little "government" with me so we can then "advise" 
DTV about our new "law" with respect to FNC and HD........(hmmm, maybe 3rdof5 has something there)


----------

